

How Popular is the iPhone Anyway - MykalM
http://www.billshrink.com/blog/10071/how-popular-is-iphone/

======
rmah
The article makes the assumption that every company's primary goal is unit
market share. While that is the conventional wisdom, and could very well be
true for most of the players in the mobile phone industry, I don't think it is
Apple's anymore.

Note the graph at [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/21/pie-chart-apples-
outr...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/21/pie-chart-apples-outrageous-
share-of-the-mobile-industrys-profits/) . Apple commands 39% of mobile phone
industry profits. This is 39% of ALL mobile phones, not just smart phones. I'm
simply astounded Apple can do this with just 2.8% unit share.

Why do I mention this? Because, IMO, the end goal of a business is to generate
profit, not popularity.

------
bradshaw1965
Really hate these SEO driven, English as a second language chart thingies.
Seems like they are irresistible link bait though.

